
Show HN: Sciter Notes - HTML/CSS/script but native application in 2 Mb - c-smile
http://notes.sciter.com/
======
chris__butters
Was gonna build something like this myself to move away from subscription
based services and utilise storage such as Dropbox. Nice job.

